# Four to three and a home made tap for plastic



## malmac (Dec 16, 2018)

I seem to have four and three all over again - but different this time.

We have a plastic water tank under the tray on our ute/truck. We are not happy with the location, filler inlet and breathers. So it is in the workshop getting a rejig.
We want to put a one inch pipe fitting into the plastic tank - so instead of buying an expensive tap - I decided to try and machine one up.

I couldn't find a lot on the internet about doing this - so had to wing some of it. If my mill had a nodding function I would have aimed for an undercut - but just went with a straight cut - which I am sure is not as effective.

More still to be done on this fix - but here is a stage one report - so get on with it team, I am sure you have a project that you have been going to start and just need some encouragement to make a small start.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 16, 2018)

Looks like it worked great .


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 16, 2018)

malmac said:


> I seem to have four and three all over again - but different this time.
> 
> We have a plastic water tank under the tray on our ute/truck. We are not happy with the location, filler inlet and breathers. So it is in the workshop getting a rejig.
> We want to put a one inch pipe fitting into the plastic tank - so instead of buying an expensive tap - I decided to try and machine one up.
> ...



I have made a few taps myself.   You can achieve the same effect as nodding the head by offsetting the mill spindle axis from the RT axis.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 16, 2018)

neat! Another way to make a tap for a fitting into plastic is to get a spare threaded fitting (brass or steel, alu might work) and gash it with a Dremel. Works surprisingly well for a quick'n'dirty job.


----------



## malmac (Dec 16, 2018)

I did try that with a steel pipe fitting but it was so off centre that it all ended up in the bin. You are right however with the right fitting it would certainly work I am sure.


----------



## hman (Dec 16, 2018)

malmac said:


> I did try that with a steel pipe fitting but it was so off centre that it all ended up in the bin.


I've been noticing (to my dismay) how badly off center and cockeyed the Chinese pipe fittings in big box and hardware stores have been, of late.  I'd really be willing to pay a bit more for decent quality, but have been unable to find it.  Grumbles!


----------



## malmac (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh well we have purchased on price as a whole and we are reaping what we have sown. Our grandchildren won't even have a word for quality that makes any sense.


----------

